# 6 week old puppy agility



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've posted on a couple of threads about my friend's litter that she has a puppy cam on Gris-Gris - live streaming video powered by Livestream

The pups are now six weeks. They have been playing on little mini agility equipment, and today she set up a little course and ran each pup. It is very cute. These puppies are going to be amazing. There's 2 males left by the way if anyone is looking


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness....that is so cute!!! These puppies are going to be amazing agility dogs!! I should get my 19 month old to watch this!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

IF that isn't the cutest, and she is a HOOT.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can be there by noon!! She is awesome with them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They are too cute!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Jane Simmons Moake is getting Pink


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute is that?! I like Mr Green he looks like he will be able to handle his own very quickly. I'm showing this to some friends, who knows they might be in the market for an adorable Golden.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! What a great and dedicated breeder


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Who is the breeder? These are adorable!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Susan Fraser....she's not a regular breeder, this is her second litter in seven years. Here's the parents:

Pedigree: Gris-Gris Gumbo Ya Ya UD MX MXJ MXF

Pedigree: MACH Shoreland Leave'm in the Dust MX, MXJ, AAD


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! That is amazing!!! If I did not have my heart set on a pup out of Mira someday I would be seriously looking at these kids!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

*I don't need a puppy* *I don't need a puppy*


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! They are adorable!


----------

